# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  ضوابط تسجيل الشركات

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ضوابط تسجيل الشركات
الضوابط وفقاً للقانون:
يجب ان يتضمن عقد تأسيس الشركة المراد تسجيلها البيانات الاتية:
1/ أسم الشركة
2/ المكان الذى يوجد فيه مكتب الشركة المسجلة
3/ اغراض الشركة
4/ النص على ان مسئولية الأعضاء محدودة 
5/ مقدار رأس المال
6/ جدول المؤسسين بذلك العقد موقعا عليه، وموثقاً

قيود أخرى يجب مراعتها عند التسجيل
1) الشركات التى تساهم فيها جهات حكومية ، ولائية ، اتحادية ( الحصول على موافقة وزارة المالية ) .
2) فى حالة شركات المساهمة العامة يجب الآ يقل عدد المؤسسين عن سبعة واعتماد لائحة التأسيس بواسطة سوق للأوراق المالية وختمها بخاتم السوق .
3) يجب التأكد من تمتع أى مؤسس فى شركة بالشخصية الاعتبارية اذا كان المؤسس شخصاً اعتبارياً ، علماً بأن الشخصية الاعتبارية تنشأ بموجب قانون .
4) فى حالة وجود أى مؤسس قاصر فى اى شركة يجب أن يتقدم ولى الامر باقرار مشفوع باليمين يلتزم فية بتصرفاتة فى الشركة . 

المرحلة الاولى:
1/ تقديم طلب معنون للمسجل التجارى بالاسم المقترح للشركة + ثلاثة أسماء بديلة على الاقل مترجمة باللغة الانجليزية
ا/يتم تسجيل الشركة برقم مبدئى
ب/ يملْ فورم خاص ببحث الاسماء ثم يحول الى قسم البحث 
ج/ يحول الفورم بعد البحث الى المستشارالمختص بقبول الاسم أو رفضه
د/ يحول الملف الى المستشار بقسم الدراسة
5/ بعد قبول الاسم واكتمال الدراسة يمنح مقدم الطلب موافقة مبدئية (فورم معد لذلك ) وتسلم خلال يوم واحد
المرحلة الثانية: 
1. يتم احضار كتيبات مطبوعة بعد التعديل المشار اليه فى الموافقة المبدئية
2. ملء اورنيك ش2 من مقدم الشركة والخاص بالاقرار على ان يوثق من محامى اخر غير مقدم الطلب
3. ملء اورنيك ش2 الخاص براس المال
4. ملء الاورنيك القضائى الخاص بالغازيتة ويختم الكل فى الضرائب والزكاة وتوضع كل المستندات المقدمة فى الملف المبدئى وتعرض على المستشار الذى قام بالدراسة لمراجعتها والتأكد من مدى مطابقتها لما قدم اولاً والالتزام بالشروط التى ذكرت فى الموافقة المبدئية .
يوجه المستشار بعد التأكد مما سبق بتحصيل الرسوم النهائية بعد دفع الرسوم
تسجل الشركة فى السجل برقم نهائى يكون مصاحب للشركة بصفة دائمة .
تطبع الشهادة باللغة العربية والانجليزية وتحول مرة اخرى الى المستشار المتابع لمراجعتها ثم الى قسم الحوسبة ثم تحول الى المسجل التجارى للتوقيع وبذلك تكون للشركة الشخصية الاعتبارية التى تباشر بها عملها 


*

----------

